

Who Is Satoshi Nakamoto? An inside look at the man behind Bitcoin - jc123
http://dave.liberty.me/2014/05/02/who-is-satoshi-nakamoto

======
jc123
This footnote is also interesting by itself:
[http://cypherpunks.venona.com/date/1993/10/msg00759.html](http://cypherpunks.venona.com/date/1993/10/msg00759.html)

